# Dynamo lighting for mountain biking???



## m3psm (22 Sep 2014)

I have a separate thread running for recommendations for normal off road lights, but was wondering if a dynamo hub set up would be up to the job.

I'll be riding in the local woods and bridleways in pitch black all through winter, so the light will need to bright. It would also need to be bright at reasonably low speeds as I can't ride fast due to a heart condition and need to keep my BPM low.

I love the idea of not having to keep charging up a light though, hence the dynamo idea.

So, are dynamo light systems up to the job, or should I stick to the usual route?

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Cubist (22 Sep 2014)

I very much doubt if you can find a dynamo light bright enough to ride off road.


----------



## marzjennings (23 Sep 2014)

I was going to say the same, that you've no chance. But then I realized that I haven't really looked into dynamo lights for offroad in years (pre-cree bulbs) and found this...







...which can produce +600 lumen and has already been race proven... http://supernova-lights.com/en/products/e3_triple.html


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2014)

Anyone know if that lamp works with a Shimano Hub-Dyno (I've got one sitting in the shed from when I fitted the electric front wheel kit to Maz's Dawes)


----------



## ushills (23 Sep 2014)

It should do generally all dyno hubs give out the same voltage and lamps are designed to be backwards compatible.


----------



## the snail (23 Sep 2014)

ushills said:


> It should do generally all dyno hubs give out the same voltage and lamps are designed to be backwards compatible.


Most dynos are rated 6V / 3W which is ok for high power lights, but some are lower power (2.4W?) and might struggle with high power setups. The high power shimano dynos have a 3 in the model no. like DN3h80, the low power ones have a 2 in the model no.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Sep 2014)

A dynohub will definitely produce enough power for you. Modern LED lights now reach full power at speeds as low as 4mph and are very bright from 1.5mph.

Take a look at Peter White's site for everything you need to know about dynamos:

_"... But with the new LED headlights from Busch & Müller the light is very bright at 1.5mph. This makes it possible to use the SON for moderate singletrack mountain biking, especially if you augment the light on the bike with a helmet light. And in fact that's what I use on my new IF mountain bike (summer 2013) using the SON 28 15 hub for 15mm thru-axles and the Schmidt Edelux headlight."_​ 



GC


----------



## m3psm (23 Sep 2014)

Looks like it's doable  Cheers guys.

Now time to go shopping and then find a local wheel builder


----------

